# Walker Turner Jointer



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

Thanks to Dad, I have a sorta functional vintage jointer that was built in the days of quality and pride. The sorta qualification applies because the fence has been MIA since before me. In any event, this fine piece of equipment does work pretty well and I can jury-rig crude fences when necessary. However, during Dad's ownership of the piece, I think he mounted a electric motor which seems undersized and too slow. My question to the forum is ........ What is the proper cutting speed for a jointer? I can handle the power issue, but the cutting speed has me a bit baffled.

Thanks,

TTG


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I think he mounted a electric motor "

Tell me, was it steam driven before the electric motor?


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

harrysin said:


> "I think he mounted a electric motor "
> 
> Tell me, was it steam driven before the electric motor?


Nope, but the family sawmill was.

Harry, you'll have to do better than that!


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You might want to check OWWM.com there is a ton of good information about vintage woodworking machines.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## ghyslin (Oct 17, 2008)

the rpm for a jointer should be around 4500
the size of the motor goes with the width of the knives


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more info

Jointer speeds


* Re-designed fence system - positive stop @ 45° & 90°
* Heavy-duty cabinet stand
* 1/2" rabbeting capacity
* Depth of cut is 1/2" maximum
* 1 H.P., 110/220V, single phase, ball bearing motor, prewired 110V
* 3-knife ball bearing cutterhead
* Knives are high speed steel
* Precision gib adjustment on dovetailed ways
* Table size: 6" x 47",
* Cutterhead speed: 4800 RPM
* Precision-ground table
* Steel stand has built-in chip chute
* Infeed and outfeed tables have quick-adjustment levers for convenient table height adjustment
* Includes jack-screw and accessory spring kit for setting blades
* Super heavy-duty, center-mounted fence is 4" x 29-1/4"
* Shipping weight approx. 235 lbs. 


* Motor: 1.5 HP, 110V, single-phase
* Maximum stock width: 6"
* Maximum depth of cut: 1/8"
* Maximum rabbeting capacity: 1/2"
* Cutterhead: Spiral with indexable carbide inserts
* Cutterhead diameter: 2-1/2"
* Cutterhead speed: 4800 RPM
* Table size: 6" x 46"
* Table height from floor: 32-1/2"
* Fence size: 5"H x 35"L
* Fence adjustment: positive stops @ ± 45° & 90°
* Overall dimensions: 46" L x 27-1/2" W x 37-1/4" H
* Approximate shipping weight: 270 lbs. 


* Motor: 2 HP, 110V/220V, single-phase, Magnetic switch is 220V only, TEFC, 3450 RPM
* Precision ground cast iron table
* Cutterhead knives: 4 HSS
* 8" x 3/4" x 1/8"
* Cutterhead speed: 5500 RPM
* Cutterhead diameter: 3-1/16"
* Max. depth of cut: 1/8"
* Max. rabbeting depth: 1/2"
* Cuts per minute: 22,000
* Deluxe cast iron fence size:
* 38"L x 11/4"W x 4"H
* Approx. shipping weight: 480 lbs

Bench Top Jointer ▼
* Motor: 2 HP, 110V, single-phase
* Cast iron table
* Table size: 28-1/2" x 6-1/4"
* Fence size: 4-3/16" x 22-3/4"
* Cutterhead knives: 2
* Cutterhead speed: 10,000 RPM
* Maximum depth of cut: 1/8"
* Cuts per minute: 20,000
* Infeed table depth of cut gauge
* 45° and 90° fence stops
* Jack screw knife adjustment
* 21/2" dust port
* Approximate shipping weight: 99 lbs.

=========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I would second Jerry's advice on looking at OWWM. Cutterhead speed could also depend on the type of bearings or bushings installed on the cutterhead.


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

Thanks for the input. I've briefly checked-out OWWM.com, but didn't dig too deep, so I'm headed back to spend some quality time.

When KP91 mentioned bearings/bushings, I wish I had a means of showing how smooth this jointer cutter head spins. With the v-belt removed from the pulley, the cutter head spins as though there is no bearing friction. Very nice. Admittedly, Dad was a Master Tool & Die Maker and he did have some time to tinker after he retired. Too bad he didn't do a better job at matching the motor and the machine.

TTG


----------

